# Disneyland Paris Restaurant Reviews



## Ware Bears

*Disneyland Park*_ - table/buffet service_

Agrabah Cafe

Auberge de Cendrillon

Blue Lagoon Restaurant

The Lucky Nugget Saloon

Buzz Lightyear's Pizza Planet

Plaza Gardens

Silver Spur

Walt's - an American Restaurant


*Disneyland Park*_ - counter service_

Au Chalet de la Marionnette

Cable Car Bake Shop/Cookie Kitchen

Cafe Hyperion

Casey's Corner

Colonel Hathi's Pizza Outpost

Cowboy Cookout Barbeque

Fuente del Oro

Hakuna Matata

Last Chance Cafe

Market House Deli

Pizzeria Bella Notte

Toad Hall

Victoria's Home-Style


*Walt Disney Studios*

Backlot Express

Bistro Chez Remy

Cafe des Cascadeurs

Restaurant des Stars - _buffet_

Restaurant en Coulisse


*Disney Village* - _table/buffet service_

Annette's Diner

La Grange - Billy Bob's Country Western Saloon

Cafe Mickey

King Ludwig's Castle

Planet Hollywood

Rainforest Cafe

The Steakhouse


*Disney Village* - _counter service_

Earl of Sandwich

McDonalds

New York Style Sandwiches


*Disneyland Hotel*

California Grill

Inventions

Inventions Sunday brunch


*Hotel New York*

Manhattan Restaurant

Parkside Diner


*Newport Bay Club*

Cape Cod

Yacht Club


*Sequoia Lodge*

Hunters Grill

Beaver Creek Tavern


*Hotel Cheyenne*

The Chuck Wagon Cafe


*Santa Fe Hotel*

La Cantina


*Davy Crockett Ranch*

Crockett's Tavern


DLRP Food Guide and Restaurant Menus

Reservations can be made up to 60 days in advance on *00 33 1 60 30 40 50* from the UK - if telephoning from another country see here under Booking and Contact Information for the code

and last but most definitely not least  The Cocktail Thread


----------

